# Changing one thing



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Space. Never enough space...for extracting, bottleing, storage, workshop...for some reason... :scratch:


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah really, really think out how your system will be laid out and where the logical placement for floor drains would be. I spent a lot of time on it and still didnt get them quite right. Also at least 1/4" per foot slope making sure the areas hardest to clean are in high spots.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Space! When I move in 2 1/2 years, I will build a new honey house/workshop laid out much more efficiently than my basement! LOLOL
Regards,
Steven


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

One really needs to be realistic about what one wants to do and the best way to do it, including proper amount of space. What will the flow pattern be from honey supers through the extracting plant to storage and then thru the bottling plant on to the distribution pathway.

A really good flow pattern. That's what I would rethink. Plus the source of funds to build the facility/facilities.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Grant said:


> what's the one limiting factor or bottleneck in your extracting activities?


Handling cappings. 

My extractors and Gunness uncapper empty directly into a 1000 lb tank. There is a 3" pipe connected to a second 1000 lb tank. Second tank has a float switch and pump that pumps the honey into the first in a series of water jacketed sumps. 90% or more of the wax rises to the top in these two settling tanks. In the morning, the wax is shoveled into buckets, and run through the Maxant melter at intervals during the day. That old Maxant melter makes beautiful wax without burning the honey.

Adding a capping spinner would greatly reduce the labor and mess involved with my wax handling system.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

I think the change that would be the most beneficial to my operation would be to add a good wife.

I'm at the point in my life that I am not as hungry as I used to be. I have achieved enough financial stability that I don't have the drive (greed?) that I once did. A good wife can give you drive and direction. An extra source of motivation and ambition can do wonders for you.

I find myself giving more weight to the enjoyment level of things, over the level of profitability. As long as I am making money, it's easy to just putter along and enjoy myself, rather than trying to maximize profitability. A good wife can keep you focused on the business side of things.

A good wife is often talented at things you don't do as good, allowing you to be more efficient in other areas. For example, I work better when I am fed good, but I hate to cook and seldom feed myself as good as I should. Or a good wife can handle ordering supplies, or focus on improving profitability in sales, allowing you to focus on working with the bees.

I think you have to decide if you are looking at changes for the profitability, or if you are looking for changes that improve the enjoyment or comfort level.

Not the change you were looking for? If you already have a good wife, ask her for ideas on improving the extracting operation. They see things differently than us guys. They may recognize a better table arrangement that is easier on your back, whereas us guys often just tough it out and use whatever we come up with.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

Aww Country Boy, that is just so sweet. And yes, us wives do look at things differently. Not always for the better either. And differently enough to drive the husband crazy without end.

as for what i would do different, I would get a handle on what my end goal would and could be and work back from there. We piecemealed our extraction equipment based on our needs at the time. Now i truely regret spending that kind of $. It was cheap enough for what we needed but if we thought ahead we could have planned better and put those $ to better use


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

I miss my capping melter. I gave my operation to my Dad when I went into the Marine Corps. The capping melter was the best money spent besides a quality extractor. Wifey just said we could get back into full-time beekeeping. She might just be hedging her options for Christmas but I can work with that!


----------

